# Who Or What Is ISIS-K?



## fmdog44 (Aug 23, 2021)

Watching the news recently the term "ISIS-K" came up and I never heard of it so I looked it up and here is a brief picture of what they are. It was said they are sworn enemies of the Taliban. Below is a cut & paste article I found. What a mess the Middle East is.

ISIS-K is a self-proclaimed branch of the terror group that first emerged in Syria and Iraq. While the affiliates share an ideology and tactics, the depth of their relationship with regards to organization and command and control has never been entirely established.
US intelligence officials previously told CNN the ISIS-K membership includes "a small number of veteran jihadists from Syria and other foreign terrorist fighters," saying that the US had identified 10 to 15 of their top operatives in Afghanistan. The group's name comes from its terminology for the area that includes Afghanistan and Pakistan: "Khorasan."


----------

